# May Help Some Folks Out.......



## jennerrator (Nov 30, 2018)

I've seen some folks talk about things like this lately......so I had the Docs send me my report as it was done not long after my brain surgery so I forgot exactly what was done...but what the issue was..in my words....worst pain I have ever felt and could not sit on my ass... ...here is what the issue is medically and what was done.  Hope it helps...and by the way...like I said in another post....going on 9 months since done and I don't have one issue..but like I said TRT has to be helping as I don't think it would just go away!



*DATE OF PROCEDURE:  03/09/2018


PREP & POST-PROCEDURE DIAGNOSES*

1.  Left L4-L5 radiculitis/radiculopathy.

2.  Multilevel lumbar degenerative disc disease at L4-L5 and L5-S1 with associated foraminal stenosis.

*PROCEDURE PERFORMED*


Left L4-L5, L5-S1 transforaminal epidural steroid injection under fluoroscopic guidance with local anesthesia, lidocaine 1%.


*INDICATIONS FOR SURGERY*


50-year-old female, who has had persistent low back, left buttock, and left calf pain in the setting of L4-L5 degenerative disc disease with associated foraminal stenosis.  Her pain has been quite debilitating and severe.  She is unable to sleep.  She is also currently undergoing workup and treatment for metastatic brain cancer. Her back pain has been quite severe and is currently occupying most of her time, although she has several physician appointments with regard to her metastatic brain cancer.  She is here today for a lumbar epidural steroid injection.




*PROCEDURE IN DETAIL*

Using fluoroscopic guidance, a 25-gauge 3.5-inch spinal needle was advanced under the pedicles in the 6 o'clock position for the left L4-L5 neural foramen.  Under lateral fluoroscopic guidance, the needle was advanced slowly into the upper third of the intervertebral foramen to remain in the safe zone.  Needle placement was confirmed in the AP, lateral, and oblique views and was found to be satisfactory.  After pulling back on the syringe plunger to assure that no blood or cerebrospinal fluid was seen, 1 mL of Isovue-M 300 was injected intothe site to confirm needle placement.  There was no proximal vascular, subdural, or subarachnoid flow.  The contrast outlined the neural foramen with excellent epidural spread.

New bottles of sterile medications were used to perform an injectable of 1 mL of methylprednisolone 80 mg/mL plus 3 mL of bupivacaine 0.25%
preservative-free for a total of 4 mL.  Then, 2 mL of the solution was injected gently into the site without difficulty.


The patient tolerated the procedure well.  Signs and symptoms were monitored for pain reproduction or resolution.  Fluoroscopic images were obtained to document spread of contrast material and needle position. Based on the patient's presentation, history and physical examination and other findings, I certify that the above services were medically necessary.


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 30, 2018)

and like I said.......................caused by the fuuucking SUMO deads!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## snake (Nov 30, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> The patient tolerated the procedure well.



I would have cried like a bitch.


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 30, 2018)

snake said:


> I would have cried like a bitch.



lol...even though they numbed the area ...I still felt it to an extent....It was just another thing to go thru..........I'm used to that shit..:32 (20):


----------



## bigdog (Nov 30, 2018)

I too may have cried! tough stuff to endure. way to hold strong jen!


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 30, 2018)

lidocaine is awesome


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Dec 1, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> and like I said.......................caused by the fuuucking SUMO deads!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol



Wait really??


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 1, 2018)

MonkeyBusiness said:


> Wait really??



yes to me as I have never.... in all the years.. I have trained ever hurt myself..what the deal is.......

1. Had the major pop in the left ass area ...on the last set of 5x3 sumo deads (first and only time I ever did them) 
2. No pain for months
3. Brain surgery and stopped TRT
4. The ass pain came after TRT was out of my system
5. Had my x-ray etc...so I could get the damn injection...lol 
6. Got the injection and it still didn't kick in right away but was put back on Prednisone and that shit took the pain away immediately (was on the P for a few months)
7. Started my TRT again and so far so good

So my deal is ...as I said already ..I believe the TRT is keeping me good to go...I've read that what I had done can last up to a year...that won't be till March...so we'll see..if I get the pain back..I'll post it!!!!!:32 (20):


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 1, 2018)

I've done quite a bit of chronic pain management including a lot of epidural steroid injections.  Generally 50% of patients get relief, 59% do not.  Of those 50% most are going to need further injections.  We'll do usually up to three within a year or two then it's in to other treatment modalities.  Epidural steroid injections are a treatment of the symptom, not the actual problem, as most chronic pain management is.  Definitive treatment involves surgical correction of the issue. I have personally had several lumbar epidural steroid injections over the years and am fortunate in that I got about a year of relief each time.  I haven't had an issue for quite some time, and disc bulges, which differ from herniated discs (a term I see interchanged on this board frequently) can actually resolve and improve.  Hope this is a helpful contribution.


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 1, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> I've done quite a bit of chronic pain management including a lot of epidural steroid injections.  Generally 50% of patients get relief, 59% do not.  Of those 50% most are going to need further injections.  We'll do usually up to three within a year or two then it's in to other treatment modalities.  Epidural steroid injections are a treatment of the symptom, not the actual problem, as most chronic pain management is.  Definitive treatment involves surgical correction of the issue. I have personally had several lumbar epidural steroid injections over the years and am fortunate in that I got about a year of relief each time.  I haven't had an issue for quite some time, and disc bulges, which differ from herniated discs (a term I see interchanged on this board frequently) can actually resolve and improve.  Hope this is a helpful contribution.



Thanks...I read exactly what you said...my thing is... are we just the "lucky" ones that 1. Go a year with no pain or..2. Our TRT is keeping it away...I just don't see it any other way because of how it's gone down with me....but I have till March so maybe I'm just hoping I won't need another one unless I went off TRT again...


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 1, 2018)

Not to mention the Prednisone is also a steroid med....I know that stuff saved my "ass" literally lol


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 1, 2018)

Part just lucky, but also part is bodyweight and part lifestyle.  Obesity and morbid obesity are huge contributors to disc/low back pain/problems.  Completely shifts center of gravity and the spine does not like that very much.


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 1, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> Part just lucky, but also part is bodyweight and part lifestyle.  Obesity and morbid obesity are huge contributors to disc/low back pain/problems.  Completely shifts center of gravity and the spine does not like that very much.



I totally ageee with things being 100x better if someone is in good shape and has a major positive attitude ...


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 10, 2018)

Well, just an FYI.... this past Friday was pin day (every two weeks and I have no issues with pinning this way)

Started to feel ass issue a tad...but as soon as I pinned...gone:32 (20):


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 27, 2019)

Update....over a year and all is good!


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Mar 28, 2019)

Amazing and strong young lady. Tougher than I'll ever be...


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 28, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> Update....over a year and all is good!



your lucky....

I do PT 5 times a month and am dying still.  

I dont lift nearly as much weight and ive been dialing it down the last 3 years.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 28, 2019)

gymrat827 said:


> your lucky....
> 
> I do PT 5 times a month and am dying still.
> 
> I dont lift nearly as much weight and ive been dialing it down the last 3 years.



Sorry to hear that hon....but I guarantee.... it's back on TRT that's doing it...and I have no plan going off!


----------

